# Platy with puffed out scales?



## Bigfoot (May 29, 2010)

I've had this female platy for about a month now and she has been fine until today. On her right side she has scales puffed out and it looks a little red or bloody. I haven't noticed this at all until today and it's only on one side. Could it be dropsy? She's acting fine otherwise. Could she have been injured? I put her in the cup so I could see her side better, but should I keep her out of the normal aquarium for safety of my other fish?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

That is strange. I have had that happen to my platies too. I am not sure if it is dropsy, but they lived with it for several months.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 29, 2010)

Now her side looks a whitish color, almost like it's trying to heal?


----------



## wbzial (Nov 23, 2010)

i got the same with my platy. he was like so for a day or two then died. It's an infection. I would suspect it to be bacterial. You HAVE to use medication. I use Melafix with some success. Ask your LFS see what they got on hand

Edit: just asked my LFS and Dropsy is usually non treatable. when the swollen appear and the scale start to pop out it's (usually) too late. Salt bath can help drain the fluid out the bodie (causing the swelling) Melafix WONT CURE dropsy as it's an internal infection.

Go see your lfs see which med they got on hand.


----------

